# Type of clothes to wear when working with insulation



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

humberguy said:


> A couples of weeks ago i went into the attic to do some work. The attic is full of insulation. When i came back down from the attic, my clothes were covered with insulation. I washed the shirts and sleeves by hand then put it in the washing machine.
> 
> I put the jeans back on today, and i can still feel the fiberglass(really itchy). Can someone tell me what type of clothing material i should wear when working with insulation so that i dont have this problem again?


 You can buy plastic over-all's that are disposable. Safety supply business's usually carry these.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Or in the States: http://www.homedepot.com/Paint-Pain...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
(The only time I will use Tyvek....)

Be safe, Gary


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I suggest wearing something you can throw away. Since this is not an every day thing for you, I would buy some stuff from goodwill and just toss it when done and use fresh each day.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

GBR in WA said:


> Or in the States: http://www.homedepot.com/Paint-Pain...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> *(The only time I will use Tyvek....)*
> 
> Be safe, Gary


Didn’t even look at the link to know what your talking about.

Tyvek suits are definitely more comfortable than felt.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You can also buy "paper" coveralls. (Google "disposable coveralls".)

Cover exposed skin lightly with Vaseline BEFORE touching the insulation. And make your first initial shower rinse afterward as cold as you can stand it before washing any part of your body. Just get in, and flush off with cold water first.

This help keep the fibers from lodging in open pores.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Didn’t even look at the link to know what your talking about.
> 
> Tyvek suits are definitely more comfortable than felt.


I can see that, perhaps you should..... I said I *would wear* a Tyvek suit. 
A felt suit? lol

Be safe, Gary


----------



## DaleBelcher2 (Jun 5, 2010)

Back when in college I worked for a summer at a JM production factory in maintenance cleaning the fiberglass machines. We wore overalls taped at the wrist, neck and ankles, a good mask, goggles, hat gloves and ditto the cold showers. All this in 140+ temps. Never did that again!


----------

